# String.valueOf****



## Maurice16 (22. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich wüsste mal gerne was bei...

```
x1=String.valueOf(-p/2+Math.sqrt(D));
```
...das String.valueOf zu bedeuten hat.
Also Hinweis, hier handelt sich es um ein Teil der p/q Formel zur Bestimmung von Nullstellen.

Danke =)


----------



## deepthroat (22. November 2010)

Hi.



http://download.oracle.com/javase/1.5.0/docs/api/java/lang/String.html#valueOf(double)

Gruß


----------



## Maurice16 (22. November 2010)

Kann das sein, dass er damit den Ausdruck wieder in einem String formt?


----------



## zer0 (22. November 2010)

Maurice16 hat gesagt.:


> Kann das sein, dass er damit den Ausdruck wieder in einem String formt?


 
Ich würde sagen ja, den: The representation is exactly the one returned by the Double.toString method of one argument. 

Gruß


----------

